# Found Food They LOVE!!!



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey & Sophie have been on Natural Balance Duck & Potato kibble and Organix canned but lately they haven't been eating any of their food. I got some samples of Evo kibble and just put it in their bowls. They have NEVER gone right to their bowl and eaten all of the food but both of them cleaned their plate! Does anyone else feed Evo and is it a good food? I also got them Natural Balance eatables canned food and they love it too  Now maybe we have found a good combo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady ate Evo for awhile when it first came out. Be very careful to read the recommended portions on the bag and feed on the low end for their weight. Some dogs really pack on the pounds with Evo because it's higher in fat than a lot of other foods. I know of a few dogs, like Terry's Quincy, who even developed developed high cholesterol/triglycerides while on Evo because of the high fat content.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

EVO is a great food but I strongly recomend adding water to make sure they are hydrated enough to process the food to its full potential. Adding water also helps with the higher protein levels in EVO. 

Long term use of the food without enough water in the diet can stress the kidneys.

Rarely do dogs drink enough water to stay as hydrated as they need to be to process a kibble diet.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes BUN and Creatine became elevated on Evo, it is a very high protein food. I talked to the owner of a food store and he pushes Evo, I said let me tell you what happened with my Maltese, he said I do not want to hear anything bad about Evo, I sell alot of it!! I did tell him about Mercedes elevated Bun and then he told me his Yorkie became sick on Evo. I changed Mercedes food and had her blood retested and it was normal. It probably is a good food just not right for every dog.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The company that makes EVO was also recently sold to Proctor & Gamble. They are also the owners of Iams and Eukanuba. So the quality may drop soon. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...ad-news-proctor-gamble-buys-natura-foods.html


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Uhhh that figures! Just when I find something they will both eat. I wonder if I mix a bit of it with the Natural Balance?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I tried Evo in the past and mine vommitted and couldn't handle it well. It's too rich for small dogs. My holistic pet food store never reccommends it for small breeds.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do not like and do not recommend Evo. I've seen more than a handful of dogs with elevated kidney values from it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am not a fan of Natura Foods. When I first got Nikki, I thought I'd feed her Evo until it was time to home cook. My former "holistic" vet was a big fan of Natura. So I questioned them at length about their food, and I wasn't satisfied regarding the quality and source of their ingredients. I don't think it is the amount of protein that is unsatisfactory, but the *quality* of their proteins and fats that might cause issues, imo.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Yikes!! I'm glad I switched, but to another high protein food. Orijen. Any problem with that?


----------

